# How Do We Independently VERIFY Actual Core/Mem Clocks?



## Albrich (Jun 8, 2006)

Let's say I've used the ATiTool sliders to set my core and mem clock speeds. According to the clock fields in ATiTool, it's theoretically running happily at the new clock settings. But, those 2 fields just tell me what they're SUPPOSED to be set to.

How do I independently verify that the card is in fact actually running at those specific new speeds? Not just a relative indicator like a benchmark...but something that interrogates the card and reports the actual measured core and mem frequencies. If that's not possible, then something that interrogates the card and reports the actual ref clock setting, and/or other settings that control final core and mem clock speeds.

Is there something like CPU-z that dynamically reads speed(s) and provides a periodic update or snapshot? For example, while it's running CPU-z might report that a system's 2200MHz CPU is running at  2198.2MHz one moment, and 2201.1MHz a few seconds later.


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 8, 2006)

everest is doing the same, but i dont know if its doing so accurate


----------



## trog100 (Jun 8, 2006)

i doubt there is.. its only the fact that cpu z alters its reading every second or so that suggest its reading things on the fly so to speak.. 

its pretty easy to verify atitool is actually doing something just by looking at the furry dice figures go up or running a 3dmark.. 

dont u trust atitool then.. he he

trog


----------



## bretts31344 (Jun 8, 2006)

I know that the ATI CCC tells you the clock speeds, but you have to set ATI tool to boot to the overclocked speeds.


----------



## Albrich (Jun 9, 2006)

*ATICCC tweaks to reduce system resource requirements*

There's interesting info at this hyperlink on some tweaks for the Catalyst Contol Center. Some of them can help apparently improve performance.

http://www.tweakguides.com/ATICAT_7.html


----------



## Albrich (Jun 10, 2006)

*ATICCC may not 'measure' clock speeds*

Bretts31344

I don't know about that...even the ATiTrayTool seems to just report what the clock SETTING is...it doesn't seem to actually measure anything.

I also wish I could get rid of this infernal hiccup when using ATiTrayTool. For the most part, I just don't use ATiTrayTool. ATiTool seems to do what I want for now, without a "hiccup"..

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Details: ATI TrayTool performance impact?

I'm running an GeCube X800XL 256MB, currently at about GPU=44C, fan=43%

When the ATI Tray Tool is running in the system tray, the mouse, display scrolling, etc. all "hiccup" at about 4 second intervals. I changed the 'sample' interval to 20 seconds, and the "hiccup" occurs about every 20 seconds. (ah-hah! a pattern...I thought.)

I DISABLED the hardware monitoring function (system temp, gpu temp, etc) but the symptoms continued. Only when the tool is EXITED, do the symptoms stop. Restart the tool, and the symptoms return.

The more noticeable symptoms:

If you moderately drag your mouse around on the screen, it will briefly 'stop' for a fraction of a second every X seconds and then continue.

If you are scrolling up or down in a long document, the scrolling 'stops' for a fraction of a second every X seconds and then continues.

If you hold down a key and typamatic a character across the page, it will 'stop' for a fraction of a second every X seconds and then continue.

VERY irritating.

(note: I'm running WinXP Pro SP2/WinMCE2005, on an AMD Athlon 64 3500+ at 2.2GHz, 1GB RAM. No other user-opened apps are running.)


----------

